# Best trolling motor battery?



## slf

Looking to buy a new trolling motor battery. Price range around $200. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ursusguy

Optima blue top deep cycle, available at Sam's club around 150.00. Put 3 in my bass boat a year ago, nothing but good things to say about them, great trolling life, faster charge, takes a beating better than wet cells (optima is Gel). I don't think you can get more for your money.
Best of luck,
Dan


----------



## slf

Thanks Userguy. Just so happens that the wife and I are going to Sams today.


----------



## JamesT

Had good luck with the yellow battery wally world sells. Had bad luck with "MinnKota" branded battery.


----------



## OHBMQUINN

Wally world open 24-7 bad battary get a new one may not be the best but waranty and convienance cant be beat what do you do if tournament mourning your optima takes a dump on you whare and when can you replace it just my 2cents


----------



## iam20fan

optima is the best you can get but it will cost you. i use a ever start walmart brand battery on my jonboat and never no problems. i also have everstart batteries in my car and truck and never no problems. just because it cost more doesn't mean its better


----------



## chaunc

iam20fan said:


> optima is the best you can get but it will cost you. i use a ever start walmart brand battery on my jonboat and never no problems. i also have everstart batteries in my car and truck and never no problems. just because it cost more doesn't mean its better


Put them side by side. I'm paying. Which one do you pick? 

I've had everstarts. I upgraded to optimas. No looking back for me. Fast charges and longer and stronger lasting too. Plus you'd better keep checking those everstarts so the water doesn't get low. Dont have to worry about the optima. Just charge and go. If all you can afford is the walmart battery, then buy it. It'll work for you. The bluetop is a diffrent beast when it comes to power and reliability.


----------



## iam20fan

if i had a 20,000$ bass boat sure i'd got with optima. if i had 4 12 inch subwoofers and 3 amps in my car and was competing in an SPL competion i'd go with optima. for my purpose and my budget everstart works just fine for me.


----------



## dtigers1984

I've been running two everstarts from Wally World for three years now, without incident. When I bought them, you could get 2 everstart batteries for roughly the price of one Optima. That's why I went with them.


----------



## Wolfhook120

I run the Crown series deep cycle and with the exception of one bad one (replaced free under the 18 month warranty) I've have no problems with them.


----------



## leeabu

I also run three 31 series crown deep cycle in my boat. Good batter, good price, made in Ohio.


----------



## Bass Day

Optimas, hands down! 
Four of the last five of my everstarts have gone bad in less than a year. My partners two Optimas were almost 4 years before he had to replace one.



> The bluetop is a diffrent beast when it comes to power and reliability.


Chaunc is right on the money with that statement. In our electric motor only club tournaments, we run two 82lb Motor Guide trolling motors (one on the front & one on the back) with 2 bluetops on one & 2 everstarts on the other. The power differance is unbelievable & the Optimas will last all day where the everstarts won't. If you are using a gas motor to get from point A to point B & the electric is for manuvering the boat, the everstarts will work. If you want reliability & the ablity to use your electric motor as your primary way of getting around (electric only lakes), than Optimas can't be beat.


----------



## seapro

I have Optima's (currently 4 years old) and didn't really notice a difference other then they seemed to last all day. I always switched out my Everstarts about every 18 months whether they needed them or not. Just seemed to be what their life expectancy was for me. 

Went to a lake that had tidal water, where you are always in current and soon realized why they are worth they extra money. When you are trying to hold a spot with strong current, a standard battery will die quickly. The people who had Optima's didn't have any problems, those that didn't did.

I still use an Everstart for starting but will only use Optima's for trolling.


----------



## jobu

I used the Wally World specials for years. Never got more than a couple seasons out of them, even keeping them on the battery minders all year. I run an electric only rig. Switched over to Optimas this year and it definitely worth it. No worrys of acid spillage or refilling, much faster charging and they last all day. Now I'm not saying that Everstarts will not get the job done, but you will spend more time maintaining them, they will not last as long(in years), and you will have less capacity (which means it will kill you on those windy days). I would recommend some type of AGM battery (absorbed glass mat batteries). They have a much lower internal resistance which means that they will last longer than a flooded cell with the same Amp-Hour rating. The difference is totally dependant on how much current your trolling motor is drawing, due to Peukert's Law. So, if you run on high all the time like a lot of electric only guys, you'd be wise to invest in the AGM batteries. There's a bunch of good ones out there (Optima, Trojan, Exide, etc.) You should be able to get a pretty good deal if you order it online. Lots of places offer free shipping. Here's an example: http://bluegrassbatteries.com/Optim...froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=froogle

If you want a good read on batteries, read this: http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm


----------



## JamesT

Now that you mention it, I burned all kinds of holes in my jeans, shorts, shoes, and tshirts with that yellow battery from wally world. I think it was an everstart. If everstart is a division of ranger boats then that's what it was. It had good power (10 hour day motoring around hoover and alum in canoe and 30 ft lb minnkota)but leaked acid.


----------



## lang99

used wally world everstarts for years with no problems


----------



## Bassnpro1

I use BPS batteries. Easy to replace if they go bad(assuming your near a BPS) and they seem to perform just fine for me. I can run my 71 lb 24 volt trolling motor forever it seems. I have run them hard literally all day and they never lost power.


----------



## hoytshooter

been running my optimas since january of 2001 with no complaints when i switched from 24volt to 36 bought a 3rd and placed it with the other two after they were 3 years old and all are still going great


----------



## Salty Dog

I have a VERY GOOD used Deep Cycle battery which has very little use, for sale.
Its 18 months old, purchased at Bass Pro shop, in Toledo, was one of two I had on a 24 volt trolling Minn Kota trolling motor, I have use for one of them as I use it on a 12 Volt wench system I have. The other is for sale, 
Its a XPS Power Series, AGM Deep Cycle190, 105 Amp Hours, Group #31.
I paid 245.00 Each last may, Bass pro has dropped the price on these they sell for about $195.00 now the last I checked, I will sell this one for $150.00.

I do believe you could purchase one for a little less, but not one in the Group #31 class.

If you or anyone else has an interest give me a call. 419-581-2397, cell 419-889-5854

I have plans to list it here and on Craigs list soon.

Gary N


----------



## Rod Grover

Ok thanks guys you have answered my question. I was leaning towards Optima have run them in my vehicles for years. Just got boat and trolling motor battery is missing . Will be replaced with a bluie top


----------



## Javelin389T

DieHard Platinum Marine Battery


----------



## joshrbrown

The platinums at sears are great. They're actually oddyseys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

